# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Filtre automatique en fonction de l'utilisateur

## jhila

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai dcouvert apex rcemment, et je pense que a va me permettre de dvelopper plein de petites appli de saisie pour remplacer les tonnes de ficheirs excel qui trainent  droite et  gauche.

Par contre il y a une fonctionnalits que je ne sais pas mettre en oeuvre, et je ne trouve pas de solution en ligne :
Je veux que sur une page donne (disons un rapport interactif), les donnes soient automatiquement filtres en fonction de l'utilisateur qui s'est connect.

Exemple bidon : une appli simple, avec une page de type rapport interactif, pour que mes magasins renseignent leur CA de la semaine. Mais je ne veux pas que chaque responsable de magasin voient les donnes des autres. Si je suis le responsable du magasin de bordeaux, quand je me connecte, je ne dois voir que les donnes du magasin de bordeaux. Et bien sr si je cre une nouvelle ligne, elle est automatiquement associe au magasin de bordeaux.

Comment vous feriez a?

----------


## miniworker

Bonjour,
APEX a une variable APP_USER pour stocker l'utilisateur qui est connect ( condition que l'utilisation a t identifie correctement).
Le mieux est donc d'utiliser cette variable pour filtrer tes requtes (exemple : SELECT ... WHERE USER=:APP_USER AND ... ) ou l'assigner dans tes inserts/updates de donnes .
En esprant t'avoir aid ou mis sur une piste  :;):

----------


## jhila

Merci pour la rponse  ::): 

Je vais regarder a.

----------

